# DPF Cycle Questions.



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

The DPF regens in mine never seemed to make that big a difference in fuel economy.  I floor it all the time and rarely notice when it regenerates because it mostly happens while I am on the highway cruising. 700 miles to a regen seems about right. It is something that happens with some regularity I believe. Someone with more technical expertise than me can probably offer more insight.


----------



## tcruze94 (Jul 4, 2014)

Thanks for the input! 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## revjpeterson (Oct 2, 2013)

I usually see a regen every 500-1000 miles, unless I'm doing a lot of driving in-town (then it's more often). I know that one or more of the drivers who reported the 800-900 mile tanks mentioned that they had 2 regens during that tank (1 at the beginning and 1 at the end), so 700 sounds just about right on target for a regen.


----------



## cmsdock (Feb 16, 2014)

I always find it funny when my CTD picks the time to regen is when I'm pulling into the garage off the highway. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## tcruze94 (Jul 4, 2014)

Yeah I'm guessing that was what was happening last night. I was so scared I busted something 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## oilburner (Jun 13, 2013)

stop looking at the DIC an enjoy the ride, that's what I did. it started to drive me crazy checking to see how well it was doing.
now I just check how many ks it did at fill up like cars with no DIC.


----------



## tcruze94 (Jul 4, 2014)

oilburner said:


> stop looking at the DIC an enjoy the ride, that's what I did. it started to drive me crazy checking to see how well it was doing.
> now I just check how many ks it did at fill up like cars with no DIC.


I am finally starting to not. I just need to turn it off xD as long as I can go a week or two without a fill up I am happy. 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------

